# July 4th Sale = 10% + Free Shipping!!



## tjohnson (Jul 2, 2013)

*10% Off Your Order + Free Shipping*

*Coupon Code = SMFJULY2013*

*http://www.amazenproducts.com*

*Expires: 7/31/13*

*Continental U.S. Only*

*A-MAZE-N Products*


----------



## chefrob (Jul 2, 2013)

very nice todd.......bump for a great deal on great products!


----------



## lizard55033 (Jul 2, 2013)

Nice! do you have a Brick & Mortar store?


----------



## tjohnson (Jul 3, 2013)

lizard55033 said:


> Nice! do you have a Brick & Mortar store?


I have a warehouse in Burnsville, MN

You can pick up anything I stock from the warehouse, but call first

Todd

Work (952)736-7678

Cell (952)412-0484


----------



## s2k9k (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks for the Great deal Todd!!!!!!
With the house running I might have to stock up on some more pellets!!


----------



## gary morris (Jul 3, 2013)

I got all excited till I read  "*Continental U.S. Only"*

*Gary*


----------



## papacurtis (Jul 3, 2013)

Ordered my Mav!!


----------



## travisb (Jul 11, 2013)

Nice, I need to order some new probes for my Mav.

Does anyone have any experience with the hybrid probe and what it's good for?


----------



## s2k9k (Jul 11, 2013)

Todd, is there a minimum for this code to work?


----------



## tdssmoke (Jul 29, 2013)

Help. Where is this July 4 sale with free shipping. I want to buy stuff, but kind find where to do it.

Thanks


----------



## s2k9k (Jul 29, 2013)

tdssmoke said:


> Help. Where is this July 4 sale with free shipping. I want to buy stuff, but kind find where to do it.
> Thanks



See post #1 of this thread!


----------



## tdssmoke (Jul 29, 2013)

Sorry, I feel dumb, I found it.

Thanks


----------



## stovebolt (Jul 29, 2013)

TJohnson said:


> *10% Off Your Order + Free Shipping*
> 
> *Coupon Code = SMFJULY2013*
> 
> ...


Todd, your coupon code of SMFJULY2013 is not working for me. I tried to order some pellets today and it would not give me free shipping or the 10% off.


----------



## stovebolt (Jul 29, 2013)

Got a PM from Dave. There is a $50 minimum for this coupon. I added on and it worked.


----------



## tjohnson (Jul 30, 2013)

*Sale Ends 7/31/13*


----------

